# Dangers of off camera flash



## Moe (Jun 5, 2009)

[deleted]


----------



## Overread (Jun 5, 2009)

you think that's bad - just ask the kingfisher photographers - the number of times they set everything up all ready and hidden for that little bird to appear - then the darn thing goes and lands on their flash or lens!


----------



## polymoog (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha unfortunate


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh my. The bird was sitting on the flash when it went off. It scared the crap out of the bird literally. LOL Hey at least it wipes off.


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 27, 2009)

It's good luck!


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2009)

Thankfully, a small bird.


----------



## polymoog (Jun 27, 2009)

This happened to me as well this evening, on my inbuilt flash!! How it missed me I'll never know ...


----------

